
Trump defeats Clinton in Battleground Florida - blondie9x
http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2016-election-results/
======
chiaro
Man, heading overseas in a couple of months. I remember how travelling
Americans would all call themselves Canadian during the Bush years. This will
only be worse.

